# Introducing...(name here)



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey...just wanted to introduce the newest member of my family...we haven't came up with a name yet...he just arived last night at midnight from Las Cruces, NM. He did great in his crate last night...slept thru the night other than 1 wake up call to use the restroom...so I was happy about that. This boy is absolutely beautiful imo...he is UKC registered but as soon as I get all the paperwork together I will be registering him thru the ABKC...I really wanna get into shows and hopefully enter him in when the time comes...these pictures don't do him justice...had to take em with my cameraphone cause I can't find the usb cord for my camera...also couldn't get the lil guy to stay still he was hyper cause he was crated up from NM..to..TX..but I did catch a couple of pics of him sleeping. Thanks for lookin...I look forward to sharing alot more pics this weekend...




























Heres a baby pic of his sire Hercules...










Side pic of Hercules...










Hercules...










Thanks again for checkin em out...

Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG what a cute puppy!! What kennel did you get him from? I have been looking for bullies and I go to Las Cruces all the time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes cute! Sires a good lookin dude from what I can see. I want a Tri sooooooooo bad. I need a Tri and a rednose and my rainbow oh' pitbull will be complete.


----------



## GoldenMom (Sep 1, 2010)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Cute puppy & nice looking dog .. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Puppy is freaking adorable!!!! His sire, Hercules, as a fine looking dog as well! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

What a cutie!!! I love the three tone colors of his dad also


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh I want ONE loll ........ John get us some better pix ... I want to see the sire's face matured he's adorable as a pup ... and wheres the dam? I'm greedy ... Love your new addition gona be awesome watching him grow up!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone for checkin him out...and for the compliments. I will definitley be getting better pictures of the lil big guy today...and I am waiting for more pics of the sire and dam to come in. I will keep yall updated on his puppy progress...thanks again friends for all the positive comments...makes me remember why I love this place so much


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cute lil pup


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! John, he's freakin adorable!! We need a name for him! I love that daddy of his!! Just gorgeous! I can't wait to watch him grow up! Glad to see you so excited over something.. that's very rare around here, lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's adorable and his sire is beautiful  He will surely grow into one handsome man


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new puppy!He's a looker for sure!I can't wait to see how he looks all grown up.And his sire is one good looking bully too!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*LOOOOOOOOOOOVE HIMS! I want to bite that sweet nose and those cheeks. Hims looks like a sweet little angel dog and stuff. I want to bite his soft little ears too. You know that is where velvet comes from don't you?? Pit bull puppy ears...up:up:
He needs a BA name........:woof::woof:*


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone got any name ideas...lol...I been lookin at dog names all day...a few I liked were Denali...Maximus...I dunno tho...yall throw some names out there...and Lauren I told him bout the nose biting he said don't do it...hahah


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SOOOOO cute congrats , tried waitin up last night to see pics but bad headache got the best of me lol. needs a BA name fo sure. his dad is pretty good lookin too love those tri colors.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a couple pics we went outside to take real quick...still with the no good cam phone tho...this weekend I will be gettin another usb cord for my digital cam...but anyways...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He kinda looks like a Brutus or maybe Storm.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Awe, He is so cute, his sire was adorable as a puppy himself!

Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is awfully cute. I like the name Dante I think that is a cool name.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS!!! He reminds me of Molly a lot!!! 

Those eyes are awesome


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

always keep A small brass bell on his collar.he will be unique to all,and will become known as your dog.
and call him mr Jingles.
creep,coolio,hook,yank,thump,tramp,snap(some folks use snap for sh!$)zues, zero,zip zap,tinker,mambo,ratboy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> always keep A small brass bell on his collar.he will be unique to all,and will become known as your dog.
> and call him mr Jingles.
> creep,coolio,hook,yank,thump,tramp,snap(some folks use snap for sh!$)zues, zero,zip zap,tinker,mambo,ratboy.


Is this a nursery rhyme?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could name him Duncan cause he looks like he's been dunked in some milk. lol.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

How about Stirling? He looks kinda silvery .


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Is this a nursery rhyme?


pit bulls to us,are unique dogs,yet to the world they represent an oddity that we become A part of.
odd names exude of curiosity.
when A dog has a different,wierd or odd name it beckons to be questioned.
it usually goes like this.
cute dog whats his name?oh,we call him pete,his whole name is neat pete the pistol hound.why? cause he's neat,he is curious,when your doing something he's always nuzzling you.when he sees kids he runs to find anything to play with.one time I had him on a job building A house,and he saw a little kid walkin with his mom,he ran to the 2x4 pile of studs and drug A 93 inch stud out into the road and pulled it over and sat it in front of the mom and kid,wanting to play.
true story.the people I was talking to said ooh,pit bull,after about 20 min. with me and pete,they were onto the good side of the breed.
and the lady with the kid.she called A friend of mine.they farmed her out A 6 month old pup.I built about 11 more houses in that development.they came by to see us all the time.
and they learned also,because of pete,what game was.2 valuable experiences,by one dog and a *******,because of what?
A nursery rhyme name.
thank you for the opportunity to relate yet another true,and great experience in my life.

oh yeah,neat pete the pistol hound weighed 28# and would pull He!! off it's hinges.
he later let me teach him to carry A full 2x4,by finding center.he would grip it,flip it up into the air,with his head held back and parade around with it all over.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> pit bulls to us,are unique dogs,yet to the world they represent an oddity that we become A part of.
> odd names exude of curiosity.
> when A dog has a different,wierd or odd name it beckons to be questioned.
> it usually goes like this.
> ...


Bet. That's what's up. Thank you! Good story!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like maximus! And what kennel did you get him from? I can't wait to see him mature are you going to crop of go natural on this one?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I like maximus! And what kennel did you get him from? I can't wait to see him mature are you going to crop of go natural on this one?


Hey Lisa sorry I didn't see your question the 1st time around...I got him from a good friends dad outta Las Cruces...Bermudez Kennel...he has some awesome dogs imo...we will definitely be cropping those floppy ears...lol...jus my personal preference...I will be sure to post pictures when the time comes...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhh yeah...almost forgot...we decided on his name...










Official name Lone Star's Benny Blanco....lol...it come's from one of my favorite movies...plus the Blanco part (meaning white) describes his perfect white head...haha...call name 'Blanco'...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a great name. Can't wait to see what he looks like with his new ears.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cool, thanks jon, he is a cutie for SURE!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the name!!!


----------

